# Recognized Media Sources



## gongshowmonkey

*Recognized Media Sources*

*Anaheim Ducks*
Adam Brady, AnaheimDucks.com |Adam Brady (@AdamJBrady) | Twitter
Curtis Zupke, The O.C. Register |Curtis Zupke (@curtiszupke) | Twitter
Eric Stephens, The O.C. Register |Eric Stephens (@icemancometh) | Twitter
Helene Elliot, L.A. Times |Helene Elliott (@helenenothelen) | Twitter
Honda Center |Honda Center (@HondaCenter) | Twitter

*Arizona Coyotes*
Arizona Coyotes Official Twitter Account | Arizona Coyotes (@ArizonaCoyotes) | Twitter
Coyotes Insider | PHX Coyotes Insider (@coyotesinsider) | Twitter
Coyotes Gameday | http://twitter.com/coyotesgameday
Craig Morgan, FOX Sports AZ | Craig Morgan's Twitter
Dave Zorn, radio | Dave Zorn (@davezorn72) | Twitter
Heather McWhorter, The Coyotes Collation | Tweets with replies by Heather McWhorter (@TheYotesDiva) | Twitter
Jerry Brown, NHL.com | Jerry Brown (@FrozenRubber) | Twitter
Jobing.com Arena | Twitter / Account Suspended
Rich Nairn, Coyotes Dir. of Communications | Rich Nairn (@RichNairn9) | Twitter
Todd Walsh, Fox Sports Arizona | Ella Walsh (@WalshTodd) | Twitter

*Boston Bruins*
Boston.com Sports News |Boston.com - Local breaking news, sports, and culture
Fluto Shinzawa, Boston Globe | Fluto Shinzawa (@GlobeFluto) | Twitter

Joe Haggerty, CSNNE | Joe Haggerty (@HackswithHaggs) | Twitter
Joe McDonald, ESPN Boston | Bruins Report
New England Sports Network NESN |NESN.com

*Buffalo Sabres*
Buffalo Sabres Official Team Twitter |Buffalo Sabres (@BuffaloSabres) | Twitter
Bill Hoppe, Times Herald | Bill Hoppe (@BillHoppeNHL) | Twitter
Buffalo News Sabres blog |Sabres Edge - The Buffalo News
John Vogl, Buffalo News | John Vogl (@BuffNewsVogl) | Twitter
Kevin Oklobzija, Rochester Democrat and Chronicle | kevinoDandC (@kevinoDandC) | Twitter
Sabres prospect signings |SabresProspects.com - The #1 Source On the Future Blue & Gold
WGR 550 |WGR 550 (@WGR550) | Twitter


*Calgary Flames*
Calgary Flames Official Twitter |Twitter. It's what's happening.
Calgary Herald | (no title)
Calgary Sun | (no title)
Eric Francis, Calgary Sun |Eric Francis (@EricFrancis) | Twitter
Pat Steinberg, SNET 960 | Twitter. It's what's happening.
Rob Kerr, SNET 960 | Rob Kerr (@FAN960RKerr) | Twitter
SNET 960 | Sportsnet 960 The Fan Archives - Sportsnet.ca
SNET 960 Twitter | Sportsnet 960 (@Sportsnet960) | Twitter
Wes Gilbertson, Calgary Sun | https://twitter.com/SUNGilbertson
Darren Haynes, Canadian Press | Darren Haynes (@DarrenWHaynes) | Twitter
Ryan Pike, FlamesNation/THW | Ryan Pike (@RyanNPike) | Twitter
Jermain Franklin, TSN | Jermain Franklin (@TSNJFranklin) | Twitter
Derek Wills, SNET 960 | Derek Wills (@Fan960Wills) | Twitter
Peter Loubardias, SNET 960 | Peter Loubardias (@fan960lou) | Twitter
Scott Cruickshank, Calgary Herald | https://twitter.com/cruickshankCH
Roger Millions, SNET West | Roger Millions (@RogMillions) | Twitter
Kelly Hrudey, SNET West | Kelly Hrudey (@KellyHrudey) | Twitter
George Johnson, Calgary Herald | https://twitter.com/GeorgejohnsonCH
Vicki Hall, Calgary Herald | Vicki Hall (@vickihallch) | Twitter
Dean Molberg, SNET 960 | Dean Molberg (@fan960boomer) | Twitter
Ryan Pinder, SNET 960 | https://twitter.com/Fan960Pinder
Kristen Odland, Calgary Herald | https://twitter.com/kristenodlandch


*Carolina Hurricanes*
Carolina Hurricanes Official Twitter |Carolina Hurricanes (@NHLCanes) | Twitter
Chip Alexander, Raleigh News & Observer |Chip Alexander (@ice_chip) | Twitter
Kyle Hanlin, Hurricanes P.R. |Kyle Hanlin (@KyleHanlin) | Twitter
Luke DeCock, Raleigh News & Observer | Luke DeCock (@LukeDeCock) | Twitter
Mike Sundheim, Hurricanes P.R. |Mike Sundheim (@MikeSundheim) | Twitter
WRAL Sports |Hurricanes :: WRALSportsFan.com


*Chicago Blackhawks*
Chicago Blackhawks Official Twitter |Chicago Blackhawks (@NHLBlackhawks) | Twitter
Barry Rozner, Daily Herald |Barry Rozner (@BarryRozner) | Twitter
Chris Kuc, Chicago Tribune |Chris Kuc (@ChrisKuc) | Twitter
Scott Powers, ESPN Chicago |Twitter / Account Suspended
Tracey Myers, CSN Chicago | Twitter. It's what's happening.
Mark Lazerus, Chicago Suntimes | Mark Lazerus (@MarkLazerus) | Twitter
Brian Hedger, NHL.com Hawks writer | Brian Hedger (@BrianHedger) | Twitter
Al Cimaglia, NHL Radio Chicago correspondent | Al Cimaglia (@AlCimaglia) | Twitter
Eddie Olczyk, NBC | https://twitter.com/EddieOlczyk


*Colorado Avalanche*

Colorado Avalanche Official Twitter |Colorado Avalanche (@Avalanche) | Twitter
Adrian Dater, ex-Post beat writer |http://www.twitter.com/adater/
Denver Post |http://www.denverpost.com/avalanche
Nick Groke, Denver Post |http://blogs.denverpost.com/avs


*Columbus Blue Jackets*

Columbus Blue Jackets Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/BlueJacketsNHL
97.1 The Fan | https://twitter.com/971thefan
Aaron Portzline, Columbus Dispatch |www.twitter.com/aportzline
Blue Jackets Dispatch Blog |http://www.bluejacketsxtra.com/
Fox Sports Ohio |https://twitter.com/foxsportsoh
Rob Mixer, Jackets Digital Content Manager | http://twitter.com/robmixer
Shawn Mitchell, Columbus Dispatch | http://twitter.com/smitchcd


*Dallas Stars*

Dallas Stars Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/DallasStars
Bob Sturm, 1310 The Ticket | http://twitter.com/#!/sportssturm
Dallas Morning News Stars | blog http://starsblog.dallasnews.com/
Daryl "Razor" Reaugh, color commentator | http://twitter.com/#!/Razor5Hole
Mark Stepneski, Stars Inside Edge | http://starsinsideedge.com
Mike Heika, Dallas Morning News | https://twitter.com/MikeHeika
Sean Shapiro, NHL.com | https://twitter.com/seanshapiro


*Detroit Red Wings*

Detroit Red Wings Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/DetroitRedWings
Ansar Khan, MLive | https://twitter.com/AnsarKhanMLive
Detroit Free Press |http://www.freep.com/section/sports05
George Malik, Kukla's Korner |https://twitter.com/georgemalik
Helene St. James, Free Press |http://twitter.com/HeleneStJames
Mlive |http://www.mlive.com/redwings/
Red Wings Prospects |http://www.redwingscentral.com/
Ted Kulfan, Detroit News |http://twitter.com/tkulfan


*Edmonton Oilers*

Edmonton Oilers Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/EdmontonOilers
630 CHED | http://www.630ched.com/oilers/
Bob Stauffer, 630 CHED | https://twitter.com/bob_stauffer
David Staples, Edmonton Journal |https://twitter.com/dstaples
Jason Gregor, TSN 1260 |http://twitter.com/JasonGregor
Jim Matheson, Edmonton Journal | https://twitter.com/NHLbyMatty
Ryan Rishaug, TSN |http://twitter.com/TSNRyanRishaug
Terry Jones, Edmonton Sun |https://twitter.com/sunterryjones
TSN 1260 |https://twitter.com/tsn1260


*Florida Panthers*

Florida Panthers Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/FlaPanthers
George Richards, Miami Herald |https://twitter.com/GeorgeRichards
Miami Herald Panthers |http://miamiherald.typepad.com/flapanthers/
Harvey Fialkov, Sun Sentinel |https://twitter.com/hfialkov
The Sun Sentinel |http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/florida-panthers/


*Los Angeles Kings*

Los Angeles Kings Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/LAKings
Helene Elliot (LA Times) |http://twitter.com/helenenothelen
John Hoven, radio/Mayor's Manor blog | https://twitter.com/mayorNHL
L.A. Kings Insider |http://lakingsinsider.com/


*Minnesota Wild*

Minnesota Wild Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/mnwild
Chad Graff Twitter |https://twitter.com/chadgraff
Michael Russo, Star Tribune |http://www.startribune.com/russo
Michael Russo Twitter |http://twitter.com/Russostrib
The Star Tribune |www.startribune.com/sports/wild/ 


*Montreal Canadiens*

Montreal Canadiens Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/CanadiensMTL
Arpon Basu, NHL.com |https://twitter.com/ArponBasu
Brian Wilde, CTV |https://twitter.com/BWildeCTV
Dave Stubbs, Montreal Gazette |https://twitter.com/Dave_Stubbs
Eric Engels, radio |https://twitter.com/EricEngels
Francois Gagnon, RDS |https://twitter.com/GagnonFrancois
Hockey Inside Out (Montreal Gazette) |http://www.hockeyinsideout.com
J-F Chaumont, Journal de Montreal |https://twitter.com/JFChaumontJDM
Jessica Rusnak, TSN 690 |https://twitter.com/JessRusnak
John Lu, TSN |https://twitter.com/JohnLuTSNMtl
Jonathan Bernier, Journal de Montreal | http://twitter.com/JBernierJDM
Louis Jean, TVA Sports |https://twitter.com/LouisJean_TVA
Marc-Antoine Godin, La Presse |http://twitter.com/MAGodin
Mathias Brunet, La Presse |https://twitter.com/mathiasbrunet
Montreal Gazette |http://www.montrealgazette.com/sports/index.html
Radio Canada |http://www.radio-canada.com
RDS |http://www.rds.ca
RDS Twitter |http://twitter.com/rdsca
Richard Labbe, La Presse | https://twitter.com/Richardlabbe
TVA Sports | http://www.tvasports.ca/
TVA Sports Twitter | https://twitter.com/TVASports


*Nashville Predators*

Nashville Predators Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/PredsNHL
Cellblock 303 | http://www.section303.com
Jim Diamond, Examiner| www.twitter.com/Diamondhockey
Nashville Predators Examiner | http://www.examiner.com/nashville-predators-in-nashville/jim-diamond
On The Forecheck |www.ontheforecheck.com
On The Forecheck Twitter |www.twitter.com/forechecker
The Tennessean |http://blogs.tennessean.com/predators/
The Tennessean Sports Twitter |https://twitter.com/tnsports
Kevin Wilson, NashvillePredators.com |https://twitter.com/KWilsonPreds
Thomas Willis, Preds interactive media manager |https://twitter.com/TomAWillis
Brooks Bratten, Preds interactive media manager |https://twitter.com/brooksbratten


*New Jersey Devils*

New Jersey Devils Official Twitter | http://twitter.com/#!/NHLDEVILS
Fire and Ice Blog | http://blogs.northjersey.com/blogs/fireice/
Newark Star Ledger |http://www.nj.com/devils/
North Jersey newspaper: The Record | http://www.northjersey.com/sports/pro_sports/hockey/
Randy Miller, NJ.com | https://twitter.com/RandyJMiller
Rich Chere, Star Ledger/NJ.com | http://twitter.com/#!/Ledger_NJDevils
Tom Gulitti, Bergen Record |http://twitter.com/TGfireandice


*New York Islanders*

New York Islanders Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/NYIslanders
Arthur Staple, Newsday | https://twitter.com/StapeNewsday
Brian Compton, NHL.com |https://twitter.com/bcomptonnhl
Islanders Point Blank |http://www.islanderspointblank.com/
Newsday Islanders |http://www.newsday.com/sports/hockey/islanders


*New York Rangers*

New York Rangers Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/NYRangers
Andrew Gross, The Record |http://twitter.com/agrossrecord
Jim Cerny, NHL.com |http://twitter.com/jimcerny
Larry Brooks, New York Post |http://twitter.com/#!/NYP_Brooksie
New York Daily News |http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/hockey/rangers
Steve Zipay, Newsday |http://twitter.com/stevezipay
Adam Rotter, SportsNet New York | https://twitter.com/AdamRotter
SportsNet New York Rangers Blog | http://snyrangersblog.com/
SportsNet New York Rangers Twitter | https://twitter.com/snyrangers


*Ottawa Senators*

Ottawa Senators Official Twitter | https://twitter.com/NHL_Sens
Bruce Garrioch, Ottawa Sun | https://twitter.com/SunGarrioch
Chris Stevenson, Ottawa Sun | https://twitter.com/CJ_Stevenson
Dean Brown, TSN 1200 | http://twitter.com/PxPOttawa
Don Brennan, Ottawa Sun | https://twitter.com/SunDoniB
Ian Mendes, SNET/SensTV | https://twitter.com/ian_mendes
James Gordon, Ottawa Citizen | https://twitter.com/SensReporter
Ottawa Citizen | http://www.ottawacitizen.com/sports/hockey/ottawa-senators/index.html
Ottawa Sun | http://www.ottawasun.com/sports/hockey/
Roy MacGregor, National Post | https://twitter.com/RoyMacG
Wayne Scanlan, Ottawa Citizen | twitter.com/HockeyScanner


*Philadelphia Flyers*

Philadelphia Flyers Official Twitter| https://twitter.com/NHLFlyers
Anthony SanFilippo, Flyers Inside| http://flyers.nhl.com/club/blog.htm?id=804
Anthony SanFilippo Twitter | https://twitter.com/InsideTheFlyers
Bill Meltzer, NHL.com |http://twitter.com/billmeltzer
Bucks County Courier Times | http://www.buckscountycouriertimes.com/sports/flyers/
Comcast Sports Philadelphia |http://www.csnphilly.com/pages/flyers
Courier-Post of South Jersey| http://www.courierpostonline.com/section/sports04
Dave Isaac, Courier-Post of South Jersey (blog)|http://blogs.courierpostonline.com/flyers
Dave Isaac Twitter | https://twitter.com/davegisaac
Delaware County Times |http://www.delcotimes.com/flyers
Frequent Flyers (Philly.com Flyers blog by Jeff Neiburg) |http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/frequentflyers/
John Boruk, Comcast Sports Philadelphia |https://twitter.com/JohnBorukCSN
Philadelphia Daily News and Inquirer | http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/flyers/
Rob Parent, Delaware County Times | http://twitter.com/reluctantSE
Sarah Baicker, Comcast Sports Philadelphia| https://twitter.com/sbaickerCSN
Tim Panaccio, Comcast Sports Philadelphia| https://twitter.com/tpanotchCSN
Wayne Fish, Bucks County Courier Times| https://twitter.com/waynefish1


*Pittsburgh Penguins*

Pittsburgh Penguins Official Twitter | https://twitter.com/penguins
Dave Molinari, Pittsburgh Post-Gazette | http://twitter.com/MolinariPG
Jason Mackey, Pittsburgh Tribune-Review |https://twitter.com/Mackey_Trib
Josh Yohe, Pittsburgh Tribune-Review | https://twitter.com/JoshYohe_Trib
Pens Inside Scoop | https://twitter.com/PensInsideScoop
Post-Gazette coverage page| http://www.post-gazette.com/penguins/
Rob Rossi, Pittsburgh Tribune-Review | http://twitter.com/RobRossi_Trib
Shelly Anderson, ex-beat writer | https://twitter.com/_ShellyAnderson
Tribune-Review coverage page | http://triblive.com/sports/penguins/
Mike Colligan, Forbes Sports/THW | https://twitter.com/mikecolligan


*San Jose Sharks*

San Jose Sharks Official Twitter | http://twitter.com/#!/SanJoseSharks
Brodie Brazil, CSN Bay Area/CSN California | http://twitter.com/#!/brodiebrazilcsn
CSN's official Sharks twitter | http://twitter.com/#!/CSNSharks
David Pollak, San Jose Mercury | http://twitter.com/#!/PollakOnSharks
Mark Emmons, San Jose Mercury | http://twitter.com/#!/markedwinemmons
Sharks Blog News | http://blogs.mercurynews.com/sharks/


*St. Louis Blues*

St. Louis Blues Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/StLouisBlues
Andy Strickland, radio/Fox Sports Midwest | http://twitter.com/andystrickland
Andy Strickland's website | http://truehockey.com/
Jeremy Rutherford, St. Louis Post-Dispatch | http://twitter.com/jprutherford
Lou Korac, NHL.com | http://twitter.com/#!/lkorac10
Norm Sanders, Belleville News-Democrat | http://twitter.com/#!/NormSanders
Norm Sanders Website | http://www.bnd.com/blues/index.html
STLToday aka St Louis Post Dispatch | http://www.stltoday.com/sports/hockey/professional/


*Tampa Bay Lighting*

Tampa Bay Lightning Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/TBLightning
BoltsProspects.com | http://twitter.com/BoltProspects
Bryan Burns, TampaBayLightning.com | https://twitter.com/BBurnsNHL
Erik Erlendsson, Tampa Tribune | http://twitter.com/erlendssontrib
ESPN 1040 Tampa | http://espn1040.com/insiders/lightning.php
Joe Smith, Tampa Bay Times | https://twitter.com/TBTimes_JSmith
Michelle Gingras, TampaBayLightning.com | https://twitter.com/michellegingras
Mike Corcoran, ESPN1040 Tampa | http://twitter.com/MikeCorcoranNHL
St. Petersburg Times | http://www.tampabay.com/sports/hockey/lightning/
Tampa Tribune | http://www2.tbo.com/sports/lightning/
Matt Baker, Tampa Bay Times | http://www.twitter.com/MBakerTBTimes


*Toronto Maple Leafs*

Toronto Maple Leafs Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/MapleLeafs
Damien Cox, SNET | http://twitter.com/DamoSpin
Howard Berger, radio/BergerBytes |https://twitter.com/Berger_BYTES
James Mirtle, Globe & Mail | http://twitter.com/mirtle 
Jim Ralph, 640 AM | http://twitter.com/jim_ralph
Kevin McGran, Toronto Star | http://twitter.com/kevin_mcgran
Michael Traikos, National Post | http://twitter.com/Michael_Traikos
Paul Hendrick, LeafsTV | http://twitter.com/HennyTweets
Steve Simmons, Toronto Sun | http://twitter.com/simmonssteve
Toronto Star | http://www.thestar.com/sports.html
Toronto Sun | http://www.torontosun.com/sports/hockey/


*Vancouver Canucks*

Vancouver Canucks Official Twitter |http://twitter.com/VanCanucks
Ann Schmaltz, News 1130 |https://twitter.com/annschmaltz
Brad Ziemer, Vancouver Sun |https://twitter.com/BradZiemer
Dan Murphy, SNET |http://twitter.com/sportsnetmurph
Ed Willes, The Province |https://twitter.com/willesonsports
Elliott Pap, Vancouver Sun |https://twitter.com/ElliottPap
Farhan Lalji, TSN |https://twitter.com/FarhanLaljiTSN
Iain MacIntyre, Vancouver Sun |https://twitter.com/imacvansun
Jason Botchford, The Province |https://twitter.com/botchford
News 1130 Sports Twitter |https://twitter.com/News1130Sports
TEAM 1040 |http://www.team1040.ca/
TEAM 1040 Twitter |http://twitter.com/TEAM1040
The Province |http://www.theprovince.com/sports/hockey/canucks-hockey/index.html
Tony Gallagher, The Province |https://twitter.com/tg_gman
Vancouver Sun |http://www.vancouversun.com/sports/hockey/vancouver-canucks/index.html


*Washington Capitals *

Washington Capitals Official Twitter |http://twitter.com/WashCaps
Capitals PR Official Twitter |http://twitter.com/CapitalsPR
Mike Vogel, Capitals senior writer |http://twitter.com/VogsCaps
Dump 'n Chase (Mike Vogel's blog) |http://dumpnchase.monumentalnetwork.com/
Jill Sorenson, Capitals beat, CSN Mid-Atlantic |http://twitter.com/JillCSN
Chuck Gormley, Capitals Insider, CSN Washington |http://twitter.com/ChuckGormleyCSN
Isabelle Khurshudyan, Capitals beat, Washington Post |https://twitter.com/ikhurshudyan


*Winnipeg Jets*

Winnipeg Jets Official Twitter | http://twitter.com/NHLJets
Arctic Ice Hockey | http://www.arcticicehockey.com/
Ed Tait, Winnipeg Free Press | http://twitter.com/WFPEdTait
Illegal Curve Hockey (TSN 1290) | http://illegalcurve.com/
Paul Friesen, Winnipeg Sun | http://twitter.com/friesensunmedia
Sara Orlesky, TSN | http://twitter.com/saraorlesky
Tim Campbell, Winnipeg Free Press | http://twitter.com/FPTimCampbell
Winnipeg Free Press | https://twitter.com/WFPHockey
Winnipeg Sun | http://www.winnipegsun.com/sports/hockey/winnipeg_jets



*EXTRA/LEAGUE-WIDE*

Aaron Ward, TSN |https://twitter.com/TSNAaronWard
Bob McKenzie, TSN|www.twitter.com/tsnbobmckenzie
Brennan Klak, NHL Update |https://twitter.com/nhlupdate
Chris Johnston, SNET |https://twitter.com/reporterchris
Chris Nichols, Nichols on Hockey | http://www.nicholsonhockey.com
Corey Pronman, ESPN |https://twitter.com/coreypronman
Craig Button, TSN |https://twitter.com/CraigJButton
Craig Custance, ESPN|www.twitter.com/CraigCustance
Dan Rosen, NHL.com |https://twitter.com/drosennhl
Daren Millard, SNET |https://twitter.com/darenmillard
Darren Dreger, TSN|www.twitter.com/DarrenDreger
David Pagnotta, The Fourth Period |https://twitter.com/TheFourthPeriod
Dmitry Chesnokov, Puck Daddy|www.twitter.com/dchesnokov
Doug MacLean, SNET |https://twitter.com/DougMaclean
E.J. Hradek, NHL.com |https://twitter.com/EJHradek_NHL
Eklund, HockeyBuzz | https://twitter.com/eklund
Elliotte Friedman, CBC/SNET | https://twitter.com/FriedgeHNIC
Eric Duhatschek, Globe & Mail |https://twitter.com/eduhatschek
Frank Seravalli, TSN | http://twitter.com/frank_seravalli
Gare Joyce, SNET |https://twitter.com/GareJoyceNHL
Gene Principe, SNET |https://twitter.com/GenePrincipe
Gord Miller, TSN |https://twitter.com/GMillerTSN
Greg Millen, SNET |https://twitter.com/gregmillen
Greg Wyshynski, Puck Daddy |https://twitter.com/wyshynski
HockeyBuzz |http://www.hockeybuzz.com/
James Duthie, TSN |https://twitter.com/tsnjamesduthie
Jamie McLennan, TSN |https://twitter.com/jamiemclennan29
Jeff O'Neill, TSN |https://twitter.com/odognine2
John Buccigross, ESPN |https://twitter.com/Buccigross
John Shannon, SNET | https://twitter.com/JSportsnet
Jonas Siegel, Canadian Press | https://twitter.com/jonassiegel
Kevin Allen, USA Today|www.twitter.com/bykevinallen
Kukla's Korner |http://kuklaskorner.com/hockey
Kukla's Korner Twitter |https://twitter.com/kuklaskorner
Mark Spector, SNET |https://twitter.com/SportsnetSpec
Matthew Barnaby, Sirius XM NHL |https://twitter.com/MattBarnaby3636
Mike Johnson, TSN |https://twitter.com/mike_p_johnson
Nick Kypreos, SNET|www.twitter.com/RealKyper
Pierre Lebrun, ESPN/TSN |https://twitter.com/real_espnlebrun
Puck Daddy blog |http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-puck-daddy/
R.J. Broadhead, SNET |https://twitter.com/SNRJBroadhead
Ray Ferraro, TSN |https://twitter.com/rayferrarotsn
Renaud Lavoie, TVA Sports | https://twitter.com/renlavoietva
Scott Burnside, ESPN|www.twitter.com/ESPN_Burnside
Scott Morrison, SNET |https://twitter.com/morrisonSNET
SNET Hockey Central Twitter |https://twitter.com/SNHockeyCentral
Spector's Hockey blog |http://spectorshockey.net/blog/
Spector's Hockey Twitter |https://twitter.com/SpectorsHockey
Steve Kouleas, TSN |https://twitter.com/stevekouleas
The Score |https://twitter.com/theScoreNHL
TSN Hockey Twitter |https://twitter.com/TSNHockey


----------



## Stuzchuk

thx for the info, appreciated  I guess it will help some users before posting a thread "with link"

but hockeybuzz... isnt it who Eklund work for, they are actually considered credible


----------



## King RAZZ

Move Hockey Buzz to the invalid list...add LA Times to invalid list as well... The latter doesn't even care if there's a hockey team in the area or not...


----------



## Crede777

Valid source:
blog.dispatch.com/cbj

It's Puckrakers, the Columbus Dispatch blog. They are a credible source as the Dispatch is Columbus's newspaper and they have part ownership in the team. Portzline has personal access (text message, phone, personal interviews) to players, coaches, and GM's. Just be wary of speculatory posts because it has recently been off. It is valid, though, because it can put up exclusive quotes and is usually the first to break Jackets news.


----------



## hockeyball

http://blogs.mercurynews.com/sharks/

Very reliable sharks info.


----------



## Stuzchuk

hockeyball said:


> http://blogs.mercurynews.com/sharks/
> 
> Very reliable sharks info.




Agreed, thats where I follow my infos for the sharks, and often are reliable


----------



## Frankie Spankie

NESN and Boston.com are two very valid sources for Boston. Murph and Haggs (I forget which works for which media source, not even sure if they work for Boston.com and NESN) are reliable on the Bruins boards too. They were the first ones to mention the signing of Derek Morris last season and the Horton trade a month or so ago. I want to say they were the first with other moves for Boston but I just can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## hototogisu

Some of the sources in the valid list are indeed valid, but should probably have a * next to their name because they can post wildly inaccurate stuff as bonafide fact (Brooks, RDS, HockeyBuzz jump to mind).


----------



## gongshowmonkey

hototogisu said:


> Some of the sources in the valid list are indeed valid, but should probably have a * next to their name because they can post wildly inaccurate stuff as bonafide fact (Brooks, RDS, HockeyBuzz jump to mind).




These are valid sources in terms of confirmed trades, signings etc. not rumors.

True some of them post wild rumors but I consider them valid when a trade is confirmed, or a signing is confirmed.


----------



## Kritter471

The official Dallas Morning News Stars blog is at http://starsblog.dallasnews.com/.


----------



## DrBentonQuest

I've read Blues fans say Strickland is accurate for St. Louis.


----------



## Cheli

DrBentonQuest said:


> I've read Blues fans say Strickland is accurate for St. Louis.




Yeah, Strick can be listed as a solid Blues source: http://twitter.com/andystrickland

Another source is the Blues beat writer, Jeremy Rutherford: http://twitter.com/jprutherford

Strick is usually the one who gets the latest Blues news first though.


----------



## CBJSprague24

Crede777 said:


> Valid source:
> blog.dispatch.com/cbj
> 
> It's Puckrakers, the Columbus Dispatch blog. They are a credible source as the Dispatch is Columbus's newspaper and they have part ownership in the team. Portzline has personal access (text message, phone, personal interviews) to players, coaches, and GM's. Just be wary of speculatory posts because it has recently been off. It is valid, though, because it can put up exclusive quotes and is usually the first to break Jackets news.




I think Aaron Portzline, who seems to be the lead reporter on Puck-Rakers, sometimes posts things on his Twitter account before they hit Puck-Rakers, so it could be a good place to look for a giveaway should something be about to go down with the Jackets. I think the rumored Bieksa/Filatov deal was posted there first...while that hasn't happened (yet), it was later confirmed on the Dispatch's blog that the CBJ & Canucks were talking.

www.twitter.com/aportzline


----------



## Devil X

Didnt see it there but what about that Twitter Hockeytweets. I dont have the link or i would put it here


----------



## darthvader

Cheli said:


> Yeah, Strick can be listed as a solid Blues source: http://twitter.com/andystrickland
> 
> Another source is the Blues beat writer, Jeremy Rutherford: http://twitter.com/jprutherford
> 
> Strick is usually the one who gets the latest Blues news first though.




Yeah, JR is more reliable because he doesn't post anything until it's 100% confirmed. Strickland is usually first but sometimes wrong because he jumps the gun.


----------



## eklunds source

gongshowmonkey said:


> links please




http://twitter.com/TSNRyanRishaug (duh, Ryan)
http://twitter.com/ajcthrashers (Chris)


----------



## waltdetroit

These are the best 3 very reliable as to content

For the Red Wings
http://www.mlive.com/redwings/

For the Red Wings Prospects:
http://blog.mlive.com/snapshots/prospects/index.html


----------



## New Sabres Captain

For the Sabres:

sabres.nhl.com (of course)
twitter.com/SabresDotCom (official team twitter)
http://buffalonews.typepad.com/sabres/ (Buffalo News Sabres blog)
http://mainehockeyjournal.com/ (Maine Hockey Journal--mostly for AHL/Pirates news/Sabres prospects)
http://www.sabresprospects.com/ (for Sabres prospect signings)


Unfortunately, there aren't any good sources for breaking news, which is why virtually anything involving the Sabres takes a while to break and we end up waiting days for cap numbers for Sabres signings.


----------



## danishh

general rule of thumb: 
journalist affiliated with real print media (or online version) = good.
twitter feed (unless that of a journalist) = bad.
blog or fansite where anyone can write an article = bad.

i followed the trade deadline closely this year and found that almost everything was broken by a local beatwriter first, and then the anonymous twitter junkies followed.


----------



## MiamiScreamingEagles

For the Flyers:

Comcast Philadelphia -- http://www.csnphilly.com/pages/flyers

Delaware County Times -- http://www.delcotimes.com/sports/

Delaware County Times Blog -- http://anthonysintheroom.blogspot.com/

PhillyBurbs.com -- http://www.phillyburbs.com/news/sports/flyers.html

Philadelphia Daily News "Frequent Flyers" Blog -- http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/frequentflyers/

Philadelphia Daily News and Inquirer -- http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/flyers/

Philadelphia Inquirer "Broad Street Bull" Blog -- http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/inqflyersreport/


----------



## King RAZZ

http://lakingsinsider.com/ For Kings news... No deal is finalized without Hammond reporting on it...


----------



## Chad29Johnson

They might not be the first ones sometimes but the AJC is spot on for Thrashers info.

http://www.ajc.com/sports/atlanta-thrashers/


----------



## Guy

Kyle Hanlin, Canes PR - http://twitter.com/KyleHanlin
Mike Sundheim, Canes PR - http://twitter.com/MikeSundheim
Chip Alexander, Canes beat writer for News and Observer newspaper (Raleigh) - http://twitter.com/ice_chip
Official Canes twitter - http://twitter.com/nhl_canes


----------



## Mooseduck

*Ducks List
------------*
Anaheim Ducks - http://twitter.com/AnaheimDucks
Adam Brady - http://twitter.com/AdamJBrady
Eric Stephens (Ducks writer for OC Register) - http://twitter.com/icemancometh
Curtis Zupke (Ducks writer for OC Register) - https://twitter.com/curtiszupke
Honda Center - https://twitter.com/HondaCenter
Syracuse Crunch - https://twitter.com/SyracuseCrunch
Helene Elliot ( LA Times ) - http://twitter.com/helenenothelen


----------



## tyflames

Does anybody know any sources for flames info?


----------



## FOXHOUND*

Valid sources for the rangers include:
Andrew Gross (twitter.com/agrossrecord)
Steve Zipay (twitter.com/stevezipay)
Jim Cerny (twitter.com/jimcerny)


----------



## Stammer Time*

Tampa Bay lightning sources...

http://www.tampabay.com/sports/hockey/lightning/ - St. Petersburg Times.

http://www2.tbo.com/sports/lightning/ - Tampa Tribune.

http://twitter.com/BoltProspects - boltprospects.com, as the name suggests mostly for prospect news.

http://twitter.com/erlendssontrib - Tampa Tribune's beat writer Erik Erlendsson.

http://twitter.com/mcorcoran81 - Creative Loafing (Bay area newspaper) beat writer.

http://twitter.com/JonJordan - Former Eklund blogger who is legit, now a blogger for Kuklas Korner

None of them deal in rumors, if they say a trade/free agent signing/etc is going to happen it will.


----------



## sk84fun_dc

Not sure about the title of this thread, but the links are helpful so some information for the following:

the Washington Capitals:

http://twitter.com/WPKatieCarrera (Wash Post Beat Writer Katie Carrera)

http://twitter.com/washcaps (Wash Caps twitter feed)

http://twitter.com/nateewell (Wash Caps PR Nate Ewell)

http://twitter.com/VogsCaps (Wash Caps staff writer Mike Vogel)

http://twitter.com/cmasisak22 (Former Caps beat writer, still provides some Caps coverage)


the NJ Devils:

http://twitter.com/TGfireandice (Tom Gulitti, beat writer, Bergen Record)

(the other NJ beat writer is Rich Chere, Star Ledger; I don't have his twitter link as I think Tom Gulitti is the better one to follow for news/info., but someone else may have the twitter address)


----------



## Tao Jersey Jones

TZajac19 said:


> Didnt see it there but what about that Twitter Hockeytweets. I dont have the link or i would put it here




https://twitter.com/elwynor/hockeytweets

This compiles valid sources already listed.


----------



## Rask Decisions

Michael Russo (Wild):

http://www.startribune.com/russo & http://twitter.com/Russostrib


----------



## ________

Here's another for Dallas. Richard Durnett has broken a few Stars news stories.
http://espn.go.com/blog/dallasstars


----------



## Blue Dragon

Colorado Avalanche
http://avalanche.nhl.com/
http://www.denverpost.com/avalanche
http://blogs.denverpost.com/avs - Adrian Dater (_Post_ beat writer)
http://www.twitter.com/adater/ - As above.


----------



## Sideline

Penguins:
http://twitter.com/rossi_on_pens (Rob Rossi beat writer) 
http://www.post-gazette.com/penguins/
http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/penguins/


----------



## NobodyBeatsTheWiz

Some more for the Caps:

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/capitalsinsider/
http://www.csnwashington.com/pages/capitals


----------



## danishh

Some more ottawa specific stuff:

Twitter:
https://twitter.com/SunDoniB - Don Brennan/Ottawa Sun
https://twitter.com/RoyMacG - Roy Macgregor/National Post
https://twitter.com/CJ_Stevenson - Chris Stevenson/Ottawa Sun
https://twitter.com/SensReporter - James Gordon/Ottawa Citizen
https://twitter.com/ian_mendes - Ian Mendes/SNET and SensTV
https://twitter.com/SunGarrioch - Bruce Garrioch/Ottawa Sun
https://twitter.com/NHL_Sens - Official Ottawa Senators Twitter

Web:
http://www.ottawasun.com/sports/hockey/ - The Ottawa Sun
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/sports/hockey/ottawa-senators/index.html - The Ottawa Citizen


also, the spectors link in the OP is broken.


----------



## ilovetheflyers8

For info on Flyers European players, prospects, and former players you can go here http://www.broadstreethockey.com/ where there are articles by a guy that goes by Teemu H or Euroflyers. This is his twitter he posts links to his articles there among other stuff http://twitter.com/euroflyers . He translates foreign articles and reports and gives twitter updates on what prospects are up to.


----------



## CamDegs13

Frankie Spankie said:


> NESN and Boston.com are two very valid sources for Boston. Murph and Haggs (I forget which works for which media source, not even sure if they work for Boston.com and NESN) are reliable on the Bruins boards too. They were the first ones to mention the signing of Derek Morris last season and the Horton trade a month or so ago. I want to say they were the first with other moves for Boston but I just can't think of any at the moment.




Here are some links to the most trusted Bruins sources.

http://twitter.com/MurphysLaw74 - Jimmy Murphy - ESPNBoston
http://twitter.com/HackswithHaggs - Joe Haggerty - CSNNE
http://twitter.com/NHLBruins - Official Bruins.com blog by John Bishop

And also:
-Boston Globe - Fluto Shinzawa
-Boston Herald - Steve Conroy and co.


----------



## tv14

Ones for the Oilers off the top of my head

http://twitter.com/TSNRyanRishaug
http://twitter.com/dantencer


----------



## MTK

New York Islanders:

http://www.islanderspointblank.com/
http://www.newsday.com/sports/hockey/islanders
http://twitter.com/katiestrangnyi
http://twitter.com/chrisbottanhl


----------



## gongshowmonkey

updated


----------



## hototogisu

Montreal Canadiens:
http://www.rds.ca (Fr)
http://www.habsinsideout.com
http://twitter.com/CanadiensMTL
http://twitter.com/rdsca (Fr)
http://twitter.com/MAGodin (Fr)
http://www.radio-canada.com (Fr)


----------



## danishh

spector's link is still broken...


----------



## gongshowmonkey

fixed


----------



## MiamiScreamingEagles

I added the Miami Herald link to the Panthers info in the original post.


----------



## wpgyotes

Coyotes:
http://twitter.com/jimgintonio - Coyotes beat writer for AZ Republic


----------



## vofty

Just an FYI Mark Stepneski formerly of Andrews Stars Page writes much more frequently regarding Stars information than Richard Durrett. Both write for the ESPN Dallas blog and both are valid sources.


----------



## gongshowmonkey

can the flames fans hook me up with their recognized sources?


----------



## metric

More for the Canucks

http://twitter.com/reidder - Kristin Reid, Canucks TV reporter
http://twitter.com/botchoncanucks - Jason Botchford, Canucks reporter for The Province
http://twitter.com/sportsnetmurph - Dan Murphy, Canucks reporter for Sportsnet


----------



## JDM

I like how Helene Elliott of the *LA* Times is listed as a source for the *Anaheim* Ducks, but not the *LA* Kings.


----------



## Devils Trap

For the Devils
You can add

http://www.nj.com/devils


----------



## Epictetus

Why just the Toronto Sun for Toronto?


----------



## Schenn

One off the top of my head for Toronto:

http://twitter.com/jonas640 Jonas Siegal of AM640


----------



## ItsTheBGB

Jason Gregor for the Oilers??
http://twitter.com/#!/JasonGregor


----------



## Wraparounds

Can we get Jesse Spector added for the Rangers? He's easily the best beat writer these days:

Jesse Spector (New York Daily News) - http://twitter.com/#!/NYDNRangers
Andrew Gross (The Record) - http://twitter.com/#!/AGrossRecord
Steve Zipay (Newsday) - http://twitter.com/#!/stevezipay
Jim Cerny (rangers.nhl.com) - http://twitter.com/#!/JimCerny
Larry Brooks (New York Post) - http://twitter.com/#!/NYP_Brooksie


----------



## lifeisruff

Buffalo

http://twitter.com/WGR550

radio broadcast home of the Sabres


----------



## I Will Son

For the Preds id only do Josh Cooper and not Bryan Mullen


----------



## gongshowmonkey

Updated through post 77

Still looking for more media sources so we can get ready for the trade deadline.

If anyone is willing to help post here.


----------



## Analyzer*

gongshowmonkey said:


> Updated through post 77
> 
> Still looking for more media sources so we can get ready for the trade deadline.
> 
> If anyone is willing to help post here.




You already don't have it on the list, but CKAC should never be considered one.


----------



## token grinder

CreeksideStrangler said:


> Please remind me of 1 trade Eklund broke.




Forsberg to Nashville.


----------



## CaptainObvi0us

Well I made this list awhile ago and have been updating it. It was actually linked to on NHL.com

Just looking at your list you have some prominent non-team related media members from Twitter left off.

Some I would recommend - 

dchesnokov
ESPN_Burnside
RealKyper (Nick Kypreos) 
mirtle
tsnbobmckenzie
DarrenDreger
Real_ESPNLeBrun
ChrisBottaNHL
CraigCustance
kausatoday


----------



## Dave is a killer

Preds:
www.ontheforecheck.com - twitter: Forechecker


----------



## danishh

twitter.com/HockeyScanner - Wayne Scanlan, The Ottawa Citizen


----------



## gongshowmonkey

updated.

Will add a separate section with a list of "other" general hockey insiders later today


----------



## Dolemite

Here's my official Twitter list for the Phoenix Coyotes Media, Staff, bloggers, and other associated accounts (like AHL/CHL/ECHL affiliates). I compiled this at the beginning of the season and keep the list up to date as information changes.

The Coyotes media on the list are up to date, verified, and are must follows:

http://coyotes.azvibe.com/2010/09/09/2010-coyotes-tweeps-list/

If you don't see a Coyotes media type listed here, they don't have a Twitter account.


----------



## birddog*

an aggregator:

NHL Trade Deadline

Has:
TSN
Sportsnet
TheScore
NHL.com
Yahoo NHL
ESPN
Hockey News
CBC
Fox
Puck Daddy
Spector's Hockey
Eklund <-- haha
Rotoworld
Rotowire
Rototimes
TheStar
Toronto Sun
Globe & Mail

Plus the big 3 twitter guys:
Dreger
MacKenzie
Lebrun


----------



## Paralyzer008

CreeksideStrangler said:


> Please remind me of 1 trade Eklund broke.




Dustin Byfuglien to Atlanta

The person who said krufrank, he is about as reliable as your cat.


----------



## Epsilon

Maybe it's just because I follow the NHL trade and rumor mill more closely than those for other sports, but doesn't it seem like there's a lot more fake/BS/fan Twitter accounts and rumor sites purporting to have "real" information than in other sports? If this is actually the case, I can only assume it's because they've all seen how successful Eklund was at getting people to pay for his snake oil.


----------



## Le Golie

For Winnipeg right now it's:

Tim Campbell, Winnipeg Free Press - Highly respected journalist who's been around from the Jets days and still has great contacts in the game. He broke the Kevin Chevaldayoff story.

Also, Gary Lawless is the Free Press columnist who has covered the NHL relocation story over the last couple years and will continue to do so.

And Paul Friesen from the Winnipeg Sun.

Bob Irving is the most well respected sports radio journalist in Winnipeg, he works for CJOB.

Those four are trusted.

Twitter links:

@garylawless - Gary Lawless, Winnipeg Free Press
@friesensunmedia - Paul Friesen, Winnipeg Sun

Also @NHLinWpg is the current twitter account used by the team, it started as @driveto13 during the ticket drive and then changed to @NHLinWpg - I expect it will evolve into the official team twitter account when the name is announced.


----------



## pedrospecialk

For what it's worth, @murphyslaw74 is not very reliable whatsoever for Bruins news, despite working for ESPN. 

Fluto Shinzawa, the Boston Globe's beat writer (@GlobeFluto) is always on point.

PS Thanks for organizing these, extremely useful


----------



## gongshowmonkey

added Winnipeg info and 1 more for Boston

Still alot of teams with very little info


----------



## SirPaste

http://twitter.com/#!/lkorac10

Lou Korac is another good one for the Blues


----------



## Bruno93

For Maple Leafs:

Toronto Maple Leafs Official Twitter http://twitter.com/MapleLeafs

Paul Hendrick (Leafs TV)
http://twitter.com/HennyTweets

Steve Simmons (Toronto Sun)
http://twitter.com/simmonssteve

Michael Traikos (National Post)
http://twitter.com/Michael_Traikos

Kevin McGran (Toronto Star)
http://twitter.com/kevin_mcgran

Damien Cox (Toronto Star)
http://twitter.com/DamoSpin


----------



## Devils Trap

Devils 

Rich Chere of the Star Ledger and NJ.com

http://twitter.com/#!/Ledger_NJDevils

also 

Official Twitter of the Devils 

http://twitter.com/#!/NHLDEVILS


----------



## Wingman77

One of the guys on the Devils board created this twitter last offseason with many of the big name credible guys around hockey mentioned in the OP, and of course a specific focus on a few of the people closer to the Devils

https://twitter.com/#!/elwynor/hockeytweets

It wouldn't be a bad idea for somebody to create a twitter account that just follows those names mentioned in this OP as the twitter the guy on our board created in the link above was very useful during the deadline and last offseason


----------



## SirPaste

Also for Blues, STLToday aka St Louis Post Dispatch
http://www.stltoday.com/sports/hockey/professional/


----------



## Kitten Mittons

For the Sharks, you could also include: http://twitter.com/#!/brodiebrazilcsn


----------



## Brew

twitter.com/darrendreger for TML


----------



## CanadianPantherFan

http://twitter.com/#!/onfrozenpond

For George Richards (Florida), assume it's the real one...I don't tweet.

Rob Kerr for Calgary because I know some were asking for more Flames insiders.


----------



## phillyslimm

Besides the Philadelphia Inquirer/Daily News, if you are from South Jersey and want info on the Flyers The Courier Post is the newspaper to go to http://www.courierpostonline.com/

For the Devils, North Jersey newspaper: The Record: http://www.northjersey.com/sports/pro_sports/hockey/


----------



## LightningStrikes

http://twitter.com/#!/LightningTimes

St. Petersburg Times / tampabay.com Lightning beat writer Damian Cristodero's twitter account.


----------



## JRZ DVLS

For NJ, Besides Tom Gulitti http://blogs.northjersey.com/blogs/fireice/
There is Rich Chere from the Star Ledger http://www.nj.com/devils/index.ssf/devilsbeatreportersblog/index.html


----------



## slocal

SJ Sharks:

http://twitter.com/#!/PollakOnSharks - David Pollak (Sharks writer for The SJ Mercury)
http://twitter.com/#!/markedwinemmons - Mark Emmons (Another SJ Mercury writer. Contributes to Pollak's "Working The Corners" blog)
http://twitter.com/#!/SanJoseSharks - San Jose Sharks official twitter
http://twitter.com/#!/brodiebrazilcsn - Brodie Brazil (CSN Sharks rinkside reporter)
http://twitter.com/#!/CSNSharks (CSN's official Sharks twitter)


----------



## None Shall Pass

JRZ DVLS said:


> For NJ, Besides Tom Gulitti http://blogs.northjersey.com/blogs/fireice/
> There is Rich Chere from the Star Ledger http://www.nj.com/devils/index.ssf/devilsbeatreportersblog/index.html




Chere's twitter: http://twitter.com/Ledger_NJDevils


----------



## Overkamp

Norm Sanders is another for the Blues.

http://twitter.com/#!/NormSanders

http://www.bnd.com/blues/index.html


----------



## mpleafan

this twitter i maple leafs and has seal of authentication or whatever.
http://twitter.com/#!/mapleleafs


----------



## Kencaid

shakes said:


> Really? You need recognized media sources for Toronto? How about TSN or Sportsnet? Any recognized insider already works for them. Usual suspects.. Dreger, Bob Mac, Kypper




Ya i have to agree with this, your not going to get specific leaf only insiders. The Toronto Sun/Toronto Star/Globe and Mail all cover the leafs, along with the CBC and the major sports networks. 

You might as well just put:

TSN.ca
Sportsnet.ca
CBC.ca
theglobeandmail.com
ect.


----------



## Devils Trap

Devils Add 

Rich Chere of the Star Ledger and NJ.com

http://twitter.com/#!/Ledger_NJDevils

also 

Official Twitter of the Devils 

http://twitter.com/#!/NHLDEVILS


----------



## sh724

For the Blues
http://truehockey.com/
its Andy Strickland's website he has a lot of general hockey stuff on there but the team the vast majority is Blues stuff and most of Strickland's tweets are links to true hockey.


----------



## gongshowmonkey

updated


----------



## glovesave_35

Re: Dallas Stars

Mike Heika is the beat writer for the Dallas Morning News (DMN). 

Mark Stepneski of ESPN Dallas is on top of things here.


*Heika usually reports things first between the two (things are usually pretty slow on that front here) but for analysis of the team Mark Stepneski is by far the better read.


----------



## Flames Fanatic

For florida there is on the frozen pond guy on twitter. 

http://twitter.com/#!/OnFrozenPond

If there is anything florida, he's tweeting about it.

For the Flames 

http://twitter.com/#!/SUNRandySportak

http://twitter.com/#!/fan960boomer

http://twitter.com/#!/fan960robkerr

http://twitter.com/#!/Fan960Steinberg

http://twitter.com/#!/Fan960Jason

http://twitter.com/#!/RogMillions

http://twitter.com/#!/CruickshankCH

http://twitter.com/#!/ianbusby57

http://twitter.com/#!/JSportsnet

http://twitter.com/#!/vickihallch

http://twitter.com/#!/GeorgejohnsonCH

I think that covers everyone.


----------



## JP Mick

Also for Florida:

http://twitter.com/#!/hfialkov - Harvey Fialkov, beat writer for the Sun-Sentinel newspaper

http://twitter.com/#!/PanthersConnect - Official Panthers NHL twitter account


----------



## troutman

Calgary Flames:

http://twitter.com/#!/NHLFlames

http://twitter.com/#!/fan960robkerr

http://twitter.com/#!/CruickshankCH

http://twitter.com/#!/fan960walker

http://twitter.com/#!/Fan960Steinberg

http://twitter.com/#!/RogMillions

http://twitter.com/#!/ericfrancis

http://twitter.com/#!/dowbboy

http://twitter.com/#!/alex_ruiz

http://twitter.com/#!/jamiemclennan29

http://twitter.com/#!/FAN960CALGARY

http://twitter.com/#!/SUNRandySportak

http://twitter.com/#!/Fan960Boomer


----------



## BJFan1

For Columbus...

http://twitter.com/#!/GMScottHowson
- GM Scott Howson, newly created twitter account

http://twitter.com/#!/TReedDispatch
- Tom Reed, Columbus Dispatch, covers everything that Portzline does


----------



## GarfSnowed

http://twitter.com/#!/dchesnokov

Yahoo! Hockey Writer, Interviews all the Russian hockey players


----------



## joe89

edit: nvm.


----------



## Zoo16

For Columbus:
@RyanCBJPR (Ryan Holtmann - public relations)


----------



## SameOld

I didn't read the whole thread so I don't know if this was mentioned, but Nate Ewell is no longer with the Caps. The new PR guy is Sergey Kocharov. 

https://twitter.com/#!/sergeykocharov


----------



## HawkeyFanatic

i'd like to add for Chicago

Tracey Myers from CSN Chicago

https://twitter.com/#!/TramyersCSN


----------



## Little Psycho

Kings:


http://lakingsinsider.com/

http://twitter.com/#!/helenenothelen


----------



## old time hockey4

Calgary Flames:

http://twitter.com/#!/Fan960Steinberg

http://twitter.com/#!/fan960robkerr


----------



## Noodletoro

Bob Sturm of 1310 the Ticket http://twitter.com/#!/sportssturm

Daryl "Razor" Reaugh (Star's Color Guy) http://twitter.com/#!/Razor5Hole


----------



## WoratCase*

Bill Watters of 640am (Toronto):

http://mobile.twitter.com/bill_watters

Jim Ralph of 640am (Toronto):

http://mobile.twitter.com/jim_ralph


----------



## CaptainObvi0us

For the Flyers: 
http://philabright.com/
http://twitter.com/philabright

For Columbus:
http://twitter.com/TReedDispatch

I had created a list of all the Beat Writers individual blogs - Link


----------



## gongshowmonkey

updated through post 103


----------



## LeeIs

jonas for the leafs has changed his twitter. 

it's 

http://twitter.com/jonastsn1050 now, not the jonas640.


----------



## codeyh

Nashville Predators Credentialed sources:

Cellblock 303 - http://www.section303.com // @Cellblock303

Nashville Predators Examiner - http://www.examiner.com/nashville-predators-in-nashville/jim-diamond // @Diamondhockey


----------



## Syko

Hard to believe All Habs wasn't apart of this. Best Habs Website for news Period. http://www.allhabs.net/ Very big twitter following. https://twitter.com/#!/All_Habs


----------



## gongshowmonkey

updated


----------



## Slashers98

www.habsaddict.com 
Habs Addict is also fairly good and reliable for Habs information and updates.


----------



## gongshowmonkey

so

AllHabs.net and
Habsaddict.com

I'm going to need confirmation that this is an actual media source and not just a fan site/blog


----------



## Schennanigans

For the Leafs I'd also put James Mirtle. He's a reporter for the Globe and mail. https://twitter.com/#!/mirtle


----------



## Marns

For the Pens I'd add Dave Molinari of the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette: @MolinariPG


----------



## Hammer Slammer

Official Twitter - https://twitter.com/#!/NHLJets

Illegal Curve Hockey - http://illegalcurve.com/

Brian Munz (radio voice) - https://twitter.com/#!/jetsvoice1290

Sara Orlesky (TSN reporter) - https://twitter.com/#!/saraorlesky


----------



## Shrimper

Updated to include Pittsburgh Penguins Official Twitter and Josh Yohe - Tribune writer.


----------



## Noose18

http://www.mvpjulkaisut.com/

A Finnish website with news and rumors from all the major hockey leagues.
Also some news from other sports i. ex football (soccer)


----------



## InjuredChoker

Noose18 said:


> http://www.mvpjulkaisut.com/
> 
> A Finnish website with news and rumors from all the major hockey leagues.
> Also some news from other sports i. ex football (soccer)




Seems great, thanks.


----------



## candyman82

I just saw that the URL for the Columbus Dispatch Blue Jackets blog is outdated. Here is the current one http://www.bluejacketsxtra.com/


----------



## Taro Tsujimoto

Sabres-related updates/additions:


The team's official Twitter is now http://www.twitter.com/BuffaloSabres
Since we aren't affiliated with Portland anymore, there's no need for the Maine Hockey Journal link (at least for the Sabres; it could be moved under Phoenix, since they're Portland's parent club now).
That being said, for Amerks-related news: https://twitter.com/kevinoDandC (Amerks beat writer for the Rochester Democrat and Chronicle)
And some Sabres beat writers, for that matter: https://twitter.com/BuffNewsVogl and https://twitter.com/BillHoppeNHL


----------



## NYRFAN218

Rangers one should be edited. Pat Leonard is the Daily News beat writer now but the Twitter name is still the same. Jesse Spector moved on to The Sporting News and his Twitter is @jessespector.


----------



## fortus

Thanks for the information. Very good post!


----------



## Telos

The LA Kings have hired Jon Rosen, from Fox Sports West, to replace Rich Hammond as the Kings' Hockey Insider. I suppose the link doesn't change, but if you catch him on twitter and the like, he is now officially a person in the know about the Kings organization. 

http://lakingsinsider.com/

Will likely change the name: https://twitter.com/FSWestJRosen


----------



## Djp

Maybe I missing something....but why doesnt the list include what I would call national media reports

ESPN and CNNSI have bloggers as well as other legit sites. 

someone else i regularly look at is Lyle Richardson (spector Hockey, previously was a columnist off of FOX)


----------



## CaptainObvi0us

A list of team blogs by the beat writers

http://puckcentral.blogspot.com/2009/09/team-blogs-by-beat-writers.html


----------



## It Was 4 to 1*

new isles beat writer: https://twitter.com/StapeNewsday

the list in the first post needs to be updated


----------



## canadiensnation

Elite Hockey Prospects has Rumors, Signings and Trades from almost every league in the World. - http://www.eliteprospects.com/

Pro Hockey Talk has some interesting stuff - http://prohockeytalk.nbcsports.com/

My NHL Trade Rumors is pretty good, compiles a ton of rumors from various sources - http://www.mynhltraderumors.com/

The Fourth Period has some nice articles and breaking news - http://www.thefourthperiod.com/

Mark Spector's Hockey - http://spectorshockey.net/blog/


----------



## LightningStrikes

Please add https://twitter.com/Missy_Zielinski for the Tampa Bay Lightning.


----------



## JureEe

https://twitter.com/mayorNHL KINGS..


----------



## gongshowmonkey

updated


----------



## Leviathan

Can you create a category for NHL-wide insiders? I know that some of them are included in the Extra category, but the list is incomplete and some of the insiders are put into Team categories. Further, the Extra category includes links to places that aren't NHL-wide inside sources.

Here are a few more NHL-wide insiders:
Elliotte Friedman - @FriedgeHNIC
John Shannon - @JSportsnet
Renaud Lavoie ‏ - @LavoieRenaud

I'd say the list would include guys like McKenzie, Dreger, LeBrun, Kypreos, Custance, Garrioch etc. The guys who have contacts throughout the whole league.


----------



## Bubbles

https://twitter.com/sportsnetmurph

Dan Murphy, Canucks beat guy. Broke the Prospal non-signing


----------



## GreeneRedWings

These guys at HR&T are pretty good:
https://www.facebook.com/HockeyRandT
https://twitter.com/HockeyRandT
http://www.hockeyrumorsandtrades.com/


----------



## GreeneRedWings

RedWings:
https://twitter.com/HeleneStJames
https://twitter.com/georgemalik
https://twitter.com/AnsarKhanMLive


----------



## David71

which is the best to find breaking news about trades? i already know the tsn guys sportsnet etc. other media guys? that breaks rumours and stuff


----------



## Devils Trap

For the Devils add Randy Miller 

https://twitter.com/RandyJMiller


----------



## David71

that french guy renaud is pretty good


----------



## jameswrjobe53

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnIPVi9FP1wtdGVFb1VzTlRoRkJmbFIzc2hMbDQ2cnc#gid=0


----------



## David71

wonder how these "reporters" hear about trades and break it so fast"? do they like text the players or team g.ms or something?


----------



## Dolemite

Just an update for the Coyotes

Jim Gintonio passed away recently. 

Add Craig Morgan of Fox Sports Arizona
https://twitter.com/cmorganfoxaz

Jerry Brown - Coyotes beat writer for NHL.com
https://twitter.com/FrozenRubber

Dave Zorn - 24/7 News Source
https://twitter.com/davezorn72


----------



## Captain Clutch

Can anyone compile a list of NHL scout twitter handles? I remember seeing a list somewhere but now I can't find it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ChibiPooky

Katie Carrera (@kcarrera) is no longer on the Caps beat, though I suspect she'll still be a reliable if infrequent source, as she's still with the Post.

She's being replaced on the Caps beat by Alex Prewitt (@alex_prewitt).


----------



## ChibiPooky

Brian McNally (@bmcnally14) and Sky Kerstein (@SkyKerstein) are no longer on the Caps beat, but, like Carrera, their information is probably still good. To my knowledge neither has been replaced.


----------



## LightningStrikes

Updates for the Lightning:

Remove:
Damian Cristodero (formerly https://twitter.com/LightningTimes) has left the Tampa Bay Times so you can remove him from the list.

Add:
Joe Smith (https://twitter.com/TBTimes_JSmith) now covers the Lightning for the Times.
Bryan Burns (https://twitter.com/BBurnsNHL) is a beat writer for tampabaylightning.com.
Michelle Gingras (https://twitter.com/michellegingras) is a reporter for tampabaylightning.com.


----------



## 2020 Cup Champions

The official Canes NHL twitter has been changed to @NHLCanes.


----------



## ottawa

How come Renaud Lavoie isn't in the 'Extras' list?


----------



## Preds33

For Nashville, the list is old.

Josh Cooper is no longer with the Tennessean. He now works for Yahoo Puck Daddy. The current beat writer for this season is Eric Stromgren. 
https://twitter.com/estromgren


----------



## Alan Ryan

For the Bruins:

Jimmy Murphy is no longer with ESPN Boston. Joe McDonald is their feature writer now.

http://espn.go.com/blog/boston/bruins/


----------



## hototogisu

Updated some of the old team lists per the changes posted here and added a bunch to the extras section.


----------



## Lapa

Added Chad Graff to the Wild sources.


----------



## ChibiPooky

Full update of Caps sources complete.


----------



## Preds33

The account he lists, is just the account for the paper's sports page.

As of right now we have no beat reporter. The following are guys who work for the team but report official info and practice info, etc.

@KWilsonPreds - Team PR guy.

@TomAWillis - Team's Interactive Media Manager

@brooksbratten - Team's Interactive Media Manager


----------



## hototogisu

Thanks, made the changes.


----------



## LightningStrikes

Please add Matt Baker (TB Times) for the Lightning: @MBakerTBTimes


----------



## rypper

Just curious if TSN is still doing text message updates for trades or if anyone can recommend something else?


----------



## hototogisu

rypper said:


> Just curious if TSN is still doing text message updates for trades or if anyone can recommend something else?




Yeah if you have the TSN GO app you should get them. The Score's app is really good for trade alerts too.


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

Re Blackhawks

Unfortunately, Tim Sassone passed away last March - so he can be removed from the list. 

Mark Lazerus (@MarkLazerus), the beat writer from the Chicago Sun Times should be added. 

Brian Hedger (@BrianHedger), the Hawks writer for NHL.com should be added. 

The twitter account you have for Scott Powers (@ESPNChiHawks) is the ESPN account for the Hawks he runs. Powers also has he own account (@ESPNChiPowers) - he typically tweets to both accounts simultaneously, but it might be worthwhile adding is own account. 

You have Tracy Myers, the CSN writer for the Hawks - but CSN also has an additional Blackhawks account (@CSNBlackhawks)

The other CSN writer for the Blackhawks is Nina Falcone (@NinaFalcone) - although Myers is the one who typically 'breaks' things re CSN - so Nina may be redundant  

Al Cimaglia (@AlCimaglia) does Blackhawks for NHL radio.

edit - i don't know if you want to add him or not - but Eric Lear (@BHTVeric) is the active online reporter for Blackhawks TV.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

UsernameWasTaken said:


> Re Blackhawks
> 
> Unfortunately, Tim Sassone passed away last March - so he can be removed from the list.
> 
> Mark Lazerus (@MarkLazerus), the beat writer from the Chicago Sun Times should be added.
> 
> Brian Hedger (@BrianHedger), the Hawks writer for NHL.com should be added.
> 
> The twitter account you have for Scott Powers (@ESPNChiHawks) is the ESPN account for the Hawks he runs. Powers also has he own account (@ESPNChiPowers) - he typically tweets to both accounts simultaneously, but it might be worthwhile adding is own account.
> 
> You have Tracy Myers, the CSN writer for the Hawks - but CSN also has an additional Blackhawks account (@CSNBlackhawks)
> 
> The other CSN writer for the Blackhawks is Nina Falcone (@NinaFalcone) - although Myers is the one who typically 'breaks' things re CSN - so Nina may be redundant
> 
> Al Cimaglia (@AlCimaglia) does Blackhawks for NHL radio.
> 
> edit - i don't know if you want to add him or not - but Eric Lear (@BHTVeric) is the active online reporter for Blackhawks TV.




I went ahead and added Al , Mark and Brian

Removed Tim (RIP) and Jahns (Since he does Bears now)


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

Blackhawkswincup said:


> I went ahead and added Al , Mark and Brian
> 
> Removed Tim (RIP) and Jahns (Since he does Bears now)




Thanks. 

You should go ahead and add that CSNBlackhawks account - b/c sometimes that account sends stuff out before Tracy does.


----------



## rypper

hototogisu said:


> Yeah if you have the TSN GO app you should get them. The Score's app is really good for trade alerts too.




I got the score app and it's been great, thanks.


----------



## UpsideHockey

3 additions I'd suggest:

- Mike Colligan: Forbes Sports, THW Penguins accredited; he's a colleague of mind so I'm biased, but he is a well respected Pens/hockey business analyst and often a featured guest on many mainstream sports radio shows. https://twitter.com/mikecolligan

- Darren Haynes: Calgary Flames via Canadian Press; incomparable Flames insight - his Twitter feed is a gold mine

- Ryan Pike: Calgary Flames via Flames Nation and THW - credentialed Flames writer with unique insight and excellent grasp of the business of the sport as well as analytics.




 *2015 NHL Draft Rankings: The Next Ones Midterm Edition*
 NHL Central Scoutingâ€™s Midterm Rankings Combined + THW War Room Top 120
 2015 *NHL Mock Draft*: The Next Ones New Year's Edition
Connect on *Twitter*
 
​


----------



## UnderratedBrooks44

chrisralph007 said:


> - Mike Colligan: Forbes Sports, THW Penguins accredited; he's a colleague of mind so I'm biased, but he is a well respected Pens/hockey business analyst and often a featured guest on many mainstream sports radio shows. https://twitter.com/mikecolligan
> 
> [/CENTER]




No bias needed IMO. Colligan is the only Penguin writer that actually knows anything about the Penguins. I wouldn't trust the local paper guys if they told me the sky was blue.


----------



## van22

You probably should revise the link for Jason Botchford for the Canucks...not the right account.


----------



## UpsideHockey

UnderratedBrooks44 said:


> No bias needed IMO. Colligan is the only Penguin writer that actually knows anything about the Penguins. I wouldn't trust the local paper guys if they told me the sky was blue.




Glad I'm not the only one who thinks so!


----------



## hototogisu

chrisralph007 said:


> 3 additions I'd suggest:
> 
> - Mike Colligan: Forbes Sports, THW Penguins accredited; he's a colleague of mind so I'm biased, but he is a well respected Pens/hockey business analyst and often a featured guest on many mainstream sports radio shows. https://twitter.com/mikecolligan
> 
> - Darren Haynes: Calgary Flames via Canadian Press; incomparable Flames insight - his Twitter feed is a gold mine
> 
> - Ryan Pike: Calgary Flames via Flames Nation and THW - credentialed Flames writer with unique insight and excellent grasp of the business of the sport as well as analytics.




Thanks, added those.



van22 said:


> You probably should revise the link for Jason Botchford for the Canucks...not the right account.




Looks like the right account to me, maybe another mod already went in and fixed it.


----------



## van22

hototogisu said:


> Looks like the right account to me, maybe another mod already went in and fixed it.




It got changed. There's another one that needs to be fixed - also for the Canucks: Hosea Cheung (for now it's linked to a Russian account with 3 followers).


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

Eddie Olczyk - how is an analyst for the Hawks as well as NBC - is now on twitter @EddieOlczyk (a Hawks beat writer confirmed it was really him.


----------



## Wayne Primeau

A few suggestions:

@TSNJFranlkin - Jermain Franklin, TSN's Calgary Reporter (Flames)
@Fan960Wills - Derek Wills, SNET 960 Commentator/Analyst (Flames)
@fan960lou - Peter Loubardias, SNET 960 Commentator/Analyst (Flames)


----------



## hototogisu

van22 said:


> It got changed. There's another one that needs to be fixed - also for the Canucks: Hosea Cheung (for now it's linked to a Russian account with 3 followers).




Removed it altogether since he doesn't appear to cover the Canucks anymore.



UsernameWasTaken said:


> Eddie Olczyk - how is an analyst for the Hawks as well as NBC - is now on twitter @EddieOlczyk (a Hawks beat writer confirmed it was really him.




Added to the Hawks section.



Glengarry Glencross said:


> A few suggestions:
> 
> @TSNJFranlkin - Jermain Franklin, TSN's Calgary Reporter (Flames)
> @Fan960Wills - Derek Wills, SNET 960 Commentator/Analyst (Flames)
> @fan960lou - Peter Loubardias, SNET 960 Commentator/Analyst (Flames)




Added those, thanks.


----------



## hockeykicker




----------



## Wayne Primeau

Couple more for the Flames:

https://twitter.com/cruickshankCH - Scott Cruickshank, Calgary Herald
https://twitter.com/RogMillions - Roger Millions, Sportsnet West
https://twitter.com/KellyHrudey - Kelly Hrudey, Sportsnet West
https://twitter.com/GeorgejohnsonCH - George Johnson, Calgary Herald
https://twitter.com/vickihallch - Vicki Hall, Calgary Herald
http://twitter.com/#!/fan960boomer - Dean Molberg, SNET 960
https://twitter.com/Fan960Pinder - Ryan Pinder, SNET 960
https://twitter.com/kristenodlandch - Kristen Odland, Calgary Herald.

Not sure if I should mention Dowbiggin.


----------



## hototogisu

hockeykicker said:


>





Thanks, made the change.



Glengarry Glencross said:


> Couple more for the Flames:
> 
> https://twitter.com/cruickshankCH - Scott Cruickshank, Calgary Herald
> https://twitter.com/RogMillions - Roger Millions, Sportsnet West
> https://twitter.com/KellyHrudey - Kelly Hrudey, Sportsnet West
> https://twitter.com/GeorgejohnsonCH - George Johnson, Calgary Herald
> https://twitter.com/vickihallch - Vicki Hall, Calgary Herald
> http://twitter.com/#!/fan960boomer - Dean Molberg, SNET 960
> https://twitter.com/Fan960Pinder - Ryan Pinder, SNET 960
> https://twitter.com/kristenodlandch - Kristen Odland, Calgary Herald.
> 
> Not sure if I should mention Dowbiggin.




Thanks, added them. Are any on the Flames' list out of date or no longer relevant?


----------



## ChibiPooky

Removed Adam Vingan from the Capitals section, as he's moved on to Nashville. Seems like the list is way too short, but can't think of who I'm missing.


----------



## Dolemite

Remove from the Coyotes section - 

Heather McWhorter - Not doing it anymore since the ownership matter has been resolved.

Dave Zorn - He's moved on to a position in Northern Arizona.

::edit::

For the Avs add Mike Chambers @mikechambers

He replaced Adrian Dater as the Avs beat guy at the Denver Post


----------



## LightningStrikes

For Tampa Bay there is an old account listed for Erik Erlendsson. Here's the right one: https://twitter.com/erlendssonTBO


----------



## Maurice of Nassau

How do you become a Moderator on HF Boards. Do you have interview in person to become a Moderator.


----------



## Stuzchuk

just out of curiosity, why is the score not on that list? they are the one who have made the Russell in EDM deal official in the medias


----------



## hototogisu

alpine4life said:


> just out of curiosity, why is the score not on that list? they are the one who have made the Russell in EDM deal official in the medias




More or less for the same reason that TSN.ca isn't on the list, because their reliability doesn't really needed to be stated. But I added their twitter account to the league-wide list.


----------



## serp

Think you can add Sean Shapiro for the Stars now . He's been promoted to official NHL.com correspondent for the Stars before the season started.

Was mostly Texas Stars last season but mostly the big club now.

https://twitter.com/seanshapiro


----------



## Matt UK

Don't frequent this thread too often, just wondering, does anyone know of a Twitter list of all the top NHL sources which I could follow?


----------



## AustonMitchWilly

Jonas is the Canadian Press now. (leafs)


----------



## hototogisu

serp said:


> Think you can add Sean Shapiro for the Stars now . He's been promoted to official NHL.com correspondent for the Stars before the season started.
> 
> Was mostly Texas Stars last season but mostly the big club now.
> 
> https://twitter.com/seanshapiro




Added



Matt UK said:


> Don't frequent this thread too often, just wondering, does anyone know of a Twitter list of all the top NHL sources which I could follow?




First post



MARNYLATTHEWS79 said:


> Jonas is the Canadian Press now. (leafs)




Moved to league-wide.


----------



## Megaterio Llamas

Of course Vancouver now has a second sports radio station SportsNet 650 which has actually taken over the Canucks radio broadcast rights from TSN 1040 which remains on air sans the Canucks.

https://twitter.com/sportsnet650?lang=en

https://twitter.com/ScottRintoul

https://twitter.com/SatiarShah

https://twitter.com/BatchHockey

https://twitter.com/jawnjang

https://twitter.com/ryanbiech

https://twitter.com/AndrewWalker650

https://twitter.com/CoreyHirsch


----------



## Viqsi

Some proposed updates to the Jackets list:

Rob Mixer hasn't been part of the Jackets front office for some time now - he's been working as senior editor for 1st Ohio Battery, a blog managed by the guys behind Eleven Warriors (top independent Ohio State athletics blog). May want to consider putting them in as well: 1st Ohio Battery , 1st Ohio Battery (@1stOhioBattery) | Twitter

Shawn Mitchell is no longer working for the Dispatch. The present Dispatch Jackets beat reporter is Brian Hedger. Brian Hedger (@BrianHedger) | Twitter

Finally, Tom Reed (Tom Reed (@treed1919) | Twitter) also followed Portzline from the Dispatch to The Athletic, and is still doing Jackets reporting there. Alison Lukan (Alison (@AlisonL) | Twitter) also does Jackets stuff there, but she does analytics pieces rather than rumors and/or beat reporting.


----------



## TeslaCoilFan

gongshowmonkey said:


> *Recognized Media Sources*
> 
> *Anaheim Ducks*
> Adam Brady, AnaheimDucks.com |Adam Brady (@AdamJBrady) | Twitter
> Curtis Zupke, The O.C. Register |Curtis Zupke (@curtiszupke) | Twitter
> Eric Stephens, The O.C. Register |Eric Stephens (@icemancometh) | Twitter
> Helene Elliot, L.A. Times |Helene Elliott (@helenenothelen) | Twitter
> Honda Center |Honda Center (@HondaCenter) | Twitter
> 
> *Arizona Coyotes*
> Arizona Coyotes Official Twitter Account | Arizona Coyotes (@ArizonaCoyotes) | Twitter
> Coyotes Insider | PHX Coyotes Insider (@coyotesinsider) | Twitter
> Coyotes Gameday | http://twitter.com/coyotesgameday
> Craig Morgan, FOX Sports AZ | Craig Morgan's Twitter
> Dave Zorn, radio | Dave Zorn (@davezorn72) | Twitter
> Heather Mc****ter, The Coyotes Collation | Tweets with replies by Heather Mc****ter (@TheYotesDiva) | Twitter
> Jerry Brown, NHL.com | Jerry Brown (@FrozenRubber) | Twitter
> Jobing.com Arena | Twitter / Account Suspended
> Rich Nairn, Coyotes Dir. of Communications | Rich Nairn (@RichNairn9) | Twitter
> Todd Walsh, Fox Sports Arizona | Ella Walsh (@WalshTodd) | Twitter
> 
> *Boston Bruins*
> Boston.com Sports News |Boston.com - Local breaking news, sports, and culture
> Fluto Shinzawa, Boston Globe | Fluto Shinzawa (@GlobeFluto) | Twitter
> 
> Joe Haggerty, CSNNE | Joe Haggerty (@HackswithHaggs) | Twitter
> Joe McDonald, ESPN Boston | Bruins Report
> New England Sports Network NESN |NESN.com
> 
> *Buffalo Sabres*
> Buffalo Sabres Official Team Twitter |Buffalo Sabres (@BuffaloSabres) | Twitter
> Bill Hoppe, Times Herald | Bill Hoppe (@BillHoppeNHL) | Twitter
> Buffalo News Sabres blog |Sabres Edge - The Buffalo News
> John Vogl, Buffalo News | John Vogl (@BuffNewsVogl) | Twitter
> Kevin Oklobzija, Rochester Democrat and Chronicle | kevinoDandC (@kevinoDandC) | Twitter
> Sabres prospect signings |SabresProspects.com - The #1 Source On the Future Blue & Gold
> WGR 550 |WGR 550 (@WGR550) | Twitter
> 
> 
> *Calgary Flames*
> Calgary Flames Official Twitter |Twitter. It's what's happening.
> Calgary Herald | (no title)
> Calgary Sun | (no title)
> Eric Francis, Calgary Sun |Eric Francis (@EricFrancis) | Twitter
> Pat Steinberg, SNET 960 | Twitter. It's what's happening.
> Rob Kerr, SNET 960 | Rob Kerr (@FAN960RKerr) | Twitter
> SNET 960 | Sportsnet 960 The Fan Archives - Sportsnet.ca
> SNET 960 Twitter | Sportsnet 960 (@Sportsnet960) | Twitter
> Wes Gilbertson, Calgary Sun | https://twitter.com/SUNGilbertson
> Darren Haynes, Canadian Press | Darren Haynes (@DarrenWHaynes) | Twitter
> Ryan Pike, FlamesNation/THW | Ryan Pike (@RyanNPike) | Twitter
> Jermain Franklin, TSN | Jermain Franklin (@TSNJFranklin) | Twitter
> Derek Wills, SNET 960 | Derek Wills (@Fan960Wills) | Twitter
> Peter Loubardias, SNET 960 | Peter Loubardias (@fan960lou) | Twitter
> Scott Cruickshank, Calgary Herald | https://twitter.com/cruickshankCH
> Roger Millions, SNET West | Roger Millions (@RogMillions) | Twitter
> Kelly Hrudey, SNET West | Kelly Hrudey (@KellyHrudey) | Twitter
> George Johnson, Calgary Herald | https://twitter.com/GeorgejohnsonCH
> Vicki Hall, Calgary Herald | Vicki Hall (@vickihallch) | Twitter
> Dean Molberg, SNET 960 | Dean Molberg (@fan960boomer) | Twitter
> Ryan Pinder, SNET 960 | https://twitter.com/Fan960Pinder
> Kristen Odland, Calgary Herald | https://twitter.com/kristenodlandch
> 
> 
> *Carolina Hurricanes*
> Carolina Hurricanes Official Twitter |Carolina Hurricanes (@NHLCanes) | Twitter
> Chip Alexander, Raleigh News & Observer |Chip Alexander (@ice_chip) | Twitter
> Kyle Hanlin, Hurricanes P.R. |Kyle Hanlin (@KyleHanlin) | Twitter
> Luke DeCock, Raleigh News & Observer | Luke DeCock (@LukeDeCock) | Twitter
> Mike Sundheim, Hurricanes P.R. |Mike Sundheim (@MikeSundheim) | Twitter
> WRAL Sports |Hurricanes :: WRALSportsFan.com
> 
> 
> *Chicago Blackhawks*
> Chicago Blackhawks Official Twitter |Chicago Blackhawks (@NHLBlackhawks) | Twitter
> Barry Rozner, Daily Herald |Barry Rozner (@BarryRozner) | Twitter
> Chris Kuc, Chicago Tribune |Chris Kuc (@ChrisKuc) | Twitter
> Scott Powers, ESPN Chicago |Twitter / Account Suspended
> Tracey Myers, CSN Chicago | Twitter. It's what's happening.
> Mark Lazerus, Chicago Suntimes | Mark Lazerus (@MarkLazerus) | Twitter
> Brian Hedger, NHL.com Hawks writer | Brian Hedger (@BrianHedger) | Twitter
> Al Cimaglia, NHL Radio Chicago correspondent | Al Cimaglia (@AlCimaglia) | Twitter
> Eddie Olczyk, NBC | https://twitter.com/EddieOlczyk
> 
> 
> *Colorado Avalanche*
> 
> Colorado Avalanche Official Twitter |Colorado Avalanche (@Avalanche) | Twitter
> Adrian Dater, ex-Post beat writer |Adrian Dater (@adater) | Twitter
> Denver Post |The Denver Post
> Nick Groke, Denver Post |All Things Avalanche
> 
> 
> *Columbus Blue Jackets*
> 
> Columbus Blue Jackets Official Twitter |Columbus Blue Jackets (@BlueJacketsNHL) | Twitter
> 97.1 The Fan | 97.1 The Fan (@971thefan) | Twitter
> Aaron Portzline, Columbus Dispatch |www.twitter.com/aportzline
> Blue Jackets Dispatch Blog |Columbus Blue Jackets news, scores and schedules
> Fox Sports Ohio |FOX Sports Ohio (@FOXSportsOH) | Twitter
> Rob Mixer, Jackets Digital Content Manager | Rob Mixer (@RobMixer) | Twitter
> Shawn Mitchell, Columbus Dispatch | http://twitter.com/smitchcd
> 
> 
> *Dallas Stars*
> 
> Dallas Stars Official Twitter |Dallas Stars (@DallasStars) | Twitter
> Bob Sturm, 1310 The Ticket | Twitter. It's what's happening.
> Dallas Morning News Stars | blog Dallas Stars Hockey News, Schedule, Scores: Dallas Morning News
> Daryl "Razor" Reaugh, color commentator | Twitter. It's what's happening.
> Mark Stepneski, Stars Inside Edge | http://starsinsideedge.com
> Mike Heika, Dallas Morning News | Mike Heika (@MikeHeika) | Twitter
> Sean Shapiro, NHL.com | Sean Shapiro (@seanshapiro) | Twitter
> 
> 
> *Detroit Red Wings*
> 
> Detroit Red Wings Official Twitter |Detroit Red Wings (@DetroitRedWings) | Twitter
> Ansar Khan, MLive | Ansar Khan (@AnsarKhanMLive) | Twitter
> Detroit Free Press |http://www.freep.com/section/sports05
> George Malik, Kukla's Korner |George Malik (@georgemalik) | Twitter
> Helene St. James, Free Press |Helene St. James (@HeleneStJames) | Twitter
> Mlive |Red Wings - mlive.com
> Red Wings Prospects |http://www.redwingscentral.com/
> Ted Kulfan, Detroit News |http://twitter.com/tkulfan
> 
> 
> *Edmonton Oilers*
> 
> Edmonton Oilers Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/EdmontonOilers
> 630 CHED | http://www.630ched.com/oilers/
> Bob Stauffer, 630 CHED | https://twitter.com/bob_stauffer
> David Staples, Edmonton Journal |https://twitter.com/dstaples
> Jason Gregor, TSN 1260 |http://twitter.com/JasonGregor
> Jim Matheson, Edmonton Journal | https://twitter.com/NHLbyMatty
> Ryan Rishaug, TSN |http://twitter.com/TSNRyanRishaug
> Terry Jones, Edmonton Sun |https://twitter.com/sunterryjones
> TSN 1260 |https://twitter.com/tsn1260
> 
> 
> *Florida Panthers*
> 
> Florida Panthers Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/FlaPanthers
> George Richards, Miami Herald |https://twitter.com/GeorgeRichards
> Miami Herald Panthers |http://miamiherald.typepad.com/flapanthers/
> Harvey Fialkov, Sun Sentinel |https://twitter.com/hfialkov
> The Sun Sentinel |http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/florida-panthers/
> 
> 
> *Los Angeles Kings*
> 
> Los Angeles Kings Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/LAKings
> Helene Elliot (LA Times) |http://twitter.com/helenenothelen
> John Hoven, radio/Mayor's Manor blog | https://twitter.com/mayorNHL
> L.A. Kings Insider |http://lakingsinsider.com/
> 
> 
> *Minnesota Wild*
> 
> Minnesota Wild Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/mnwild
> Chad Graff Twitter |https://twitter.com/chadgraff
> Michael Russo, Star Tribune |http://www.startribune.com/russo
> Michael Russo Twitter |http://twitter.com/Russostrib
> The Star Tribune |www.startribune.com/sports/wild/
> 
> 
> *Montreal Canadiens*
> 
> Montreal Canadiens Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/CanadiensMTL
> Arpon Basu, NHL.com |https://twitter.com/ArponBasu
> Brian Wilde, CTV |https://twitter.com/BWildeCTV
> Dave Stubbs, Montreal Gazette |https://twitter.com/Dave_Stubbs
> Eric Engels, radio |https://twitter.com/EricEngels
> Francois Gagnon, RDS |https://twitter.com/GagnonFrancois
> Hockey Inside Out (Montreal Gazette) |http://www.hockeyinsideout.com
> J-F Chaumont, Journal de Montreal |https://twitter.com/JFChaumontJDM
> Jessica Rusnak, TSN 690 |https://twitter.com/JessRusnak
> John Lu, TSN |https://twitter.com/JohnLuTSNMtl
> Jonathan Bernier, Journal de Montreal | http://twitter.com/JBernierJDM
> Louis Jean, TVA Sports |https://twitter.com/LouisJean_TVA
> Marc-Antoine Godin, La Presse |http://twitter.com/MAGodin
> Mathias Brunet, La Presse |https://twitter.com/mathiasbrunet
> Montreal Gazette |http://www.montrealgazette.com/sports/index.html
> Radio Canada |http://www.radio-canada.com
> RDS |http://www.rds.ca
> RDS Twitter |http://twitter.com/rdsca
> Richard Labbe, La Presse | https://twitter.com/Richardlabbe
> TVA Sports | http://www.tvasports.ca/
> TVA Sports Twitter | https://twitter.com/TVASports
> 
> 
> *Nashville Predators*
> 
> Nashville Predators Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/PredsNHL
> Cellblock 303 | http://www.section303.com
> Jim Diamond, Examiner| www.twitter.com/Diamondhockey
> Nashville Predators Examiner | http://www.examiner.com/nashville-predators-in-nashville/jim-diamond
> On The Forecheck |www.ontheforecheck.com
> On The Forecheck Twitter |www.twitter.com/forechecker
> The Tennessean |http://blogs.tennessean.com/predators/
> The Tennessean Sports Twitter |https://twitter.com/tnsports
> Kevin Wilson, NashvillePredators.com |https://twitter.com/KWilsonPreds
> Thomas Willis, Preds interactive media manager |https://twitter.com/TomAWillis
> Brooks Bratten, Preds interactive media manager |https://twitter.com/brooksbratten
> 
> 
> *New Jersey Devils*
> 
> New Jersey Devils Official Twitter | http://twitter.com/#!/NHLDEVILS
> Fire and Ice Blog | http://blogs.northjersey.com/blogs/fireice/
> Newark Star Ledger |http://www.nj.com/devils/
> North Jersey newspaper: The Record | http://www.northjersey.com/sports/pro_sports/hockey/
> Randy Miller, NJ.com | https://twitter.com/RandyJMiller
> Rich Chere, Star Ledger/NJ.com | http://twitter.com/#!/Ledger_NJDevils
> Tom Gulitti, Bergen Record |http://twitter.com/TGfireandice
> 
> 
> *New York Islanders*
> 
> New York Islanders Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/NYIslanders
> Arthur Staple, Newsday | https://twitter.com/StapeNewsday
> Brian Compton, NHL.com |https://twitter.com/bcomptonnhl
> Islanders Point Blank |http://www.islanderspointblank.com/
> Newsday Islanders |http://www.newsday.com/sports/hockey/islanders
> 
> 
> *New York Rangers*
> 
> New York Rangers Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/NYRangers
> Andrew Gross, The Record |http://twitter.com/agrossrecord
> Jim Cerny, NHL.com |http://twitter.com/jimcerny
> Larry Brooks, New York Post |http://twitter.com/#!/NYP_Brooksie
> New York Daily News |http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/hockey/rangers
> Steve Zipay, Newsday |http://twitter.com/stevezipay
> Adam Rotter, SportsNet New York | https://twitter.com/AdamRotter
> SportsNet New York Rangers Blog | http://snyrangersblog.com/
> SportsNet New York Rangers Twitter | https://twitter.com/snyrangers
> 
> 
> *Ottawa Senators*
> 
> Ottawa Senators Official Twitter | https://twitter.com/NHL_Sens
> Bruce Garrioch, Ottawa Sun | https://twitter.com/SunGarrioch
> Chris Stevenson, Ottawa Sun | https://twitter.com/CJ_Stevenson
> Dean Brown, TSN 1200 | http://twitter.com/PxPOttawa
> Don Brennan, Ottawa Sun | https://twitter.com/SunDoniB
> Ian Mendes, SNET/SensTV | https://twitter.com/ian_mendes
> James Gordon, Ottawa Citizen | https://twitter.com/SensReporter
> Ottawa Citizen | http://www.ottawacitizen.com/sports/hockey/ottawa-senators/index.html
> Ottawa Sun | http://www.ottawasun.com/sports/hockey/
> Roy MacGregor, National Post | https://twitter.com/RoyMacG
> Wayne Scanlan, Ottawa Citizen | twitter.com/HockeyScanner
> 
> 
> *Philadelphia Flyers*
> 
> Philadelphia Flyers Official Twitter| https://twitter.com/NHLFlyers
> Anthony SanFilippo, Flyers Inside| http://flyers.nhl.com/club/blog.htm?id=804
> Anthony SanFilippo Twitter | https://twitter.com/InsideTheFlyers
> Bill Meltzer, NHL.com |http://twitter.com/billmeltzer
> Bucks County Courier Times | http://www.buckscountycouriertimes.com/sports/flyers/
> Comcast Sports Philadelphia |http://www.csnphilly.com/pages/flyers
> Courier-Post of South Jersey| http://www.courierpostonline.com/section/sports04
> Dave Isaac, Courier-Post of South Jersey (blog)|http://blogs.courierpostonline.com/flyers
> Dave Isaac Twitter | https://twitter.com/davegisaac
> Delaware County Times |http://www.delcotimes.com/flyers
> Frequent Flyers (Philly.com Flyers blog by Jeff Neiburg) |http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/frequentflyers/
> John Boruk, Comcast Sports Philadelphia |https://twitter.com/JohnBorukCSN
> Philadelphia Daily News and Inquirer | http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/flyers/
> Rob Parent, Delaware County Times | http://twitter.com/reluctantSE
> Sarah Baicker, Comcast Sports Philadelphia| https://twitter.com/sbaickerCSN
> Tim Panaccio, Comcast Sports Philadelphia| https://twitter.com/tpanotchCSN
> Wayne Fish, Bucks County Courier Times| https://twitter.com/waynefish1
> 
> 
> *Pittsburgh Penguins*
> 
> Pittsburgh Penguins Official Twitter | https://twitter.com/penguins
> Dave Molinari, Pittsburgh Post-Gazette | http://twitter.com/MolinariPG
> Jason Mackey, Pittsburgh Tribune-Review |https://twitter.com/Mackey_Trib
> Josh Yohe, Pittsburgh Tribune-Review | https://twitter.com/JoshYohe_Trib
> Pens Inside Scoop | https://twitter.com/PensInsideScoop
> Post-Gazette coverage page| http://www.post-gazette.com/penguins/
> Rob Rossi, Pittsburgh Tribune-Review | http://twitter.com/RobRossi_Trib
> Shelly Anderson, ex-beat writer | https://twitter.com/_ShellyAnderson
> Tribune-Review coverage page | http://triblive.com/sports/penguins/
> Mike Colligan, Forbes Sports/THW | https://twitter.com/mikecolligan
> 
> 
> *San Jose Sharks*
> 
> San Jose Sharks Official Twitter | http://twitter.com/#!/SanJoseSharks
> Brodie Brazil, CSN Bay Area/CSN California | http://twitter.com/#!/brodiebrazilcsn
> CSN's official Sharks twitter | http://twitter.com/#!/CSNSharks
> David Pollak, San Jose Mercury | http://twitter.com/#!/PollakOnSharks
> Mark Emmons, San Jose Mercury | http://twitter.com/#!/markedwinemmons
> Sharks Blog News | http://blogs.mercurynews.com/sharks/
> 
> 
> *St. Louis Blues*
> 
> St. Louis Blues Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/StLouisBlues
> Andy Strickland, radio/Fox Sports Midwest | http://twitter.com/andystrickland
> Andy Strickland's website | http://truehockey.com/
> Jeremy Rutherford, St. Louis Post-Dispatch | http://twitter.com/jprutherford
> Lou Korac, NHL.com | http://twitter.com/#!/lkorac10
> Norm Sanders, Belleville News-Democrat | http://twitter.com/#!/NormSanders
> Norm Sanders Website | http://www.bnd.com/blues/index.html
> STLToday aka St Louis Post Dispatch | http://www.stltoday.com/sports/hockey/professional/
> 
> 
> *Tampa Bay Lighting*
> 
> Tampa Bay Lightning Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/TBLightning
> BoltsProspects.com | http://twitter.com/BoltProspects
> Bryan Burns, TampaBayLightning.com | https://twitter.com/BBurnsNHL
> Erik Erlendsson, Tampa Tribune | http://twitter.com/erlendssontrib
> ESPN 1040 Tampa | http://espn1040.com/insiders/lightning.php
> Joe Smith, Tampa Bay Times | https://twitter.com/TBTimes_JSmith
> Michelle Gingras, TampaBayLightning.com | https://twitter.com/michellegingras
> Mike Corcoran, ESPN1040 Tampa | http://twitter.com/MikeCorcoranNHL
> St. Petersburg Times | http://www.tampabay.com/sports/hockey/lightning/
> Tampa Tribune | http://www2.tbo.com/sports/lightning/
> Matt Baker, Tampa Bay Times | http://www.twitter.com/MBakerTBTimes
> 
> 
> *Toronto Maple Leafs*
> 
> Toronto Maple Leafs Official Twitter |https://twitter.com/MapleLeafs
> Damien Cox, SNET | http://twitter.com/DamoSpin
> Howard Berger, radio/BergerBytes |https://twitter.com/Berger_BYTES
> James Mirtle, Globe & Mail | http://twitter.com/mirtle
> Jim Ralph, 640 AM | http://twitter.com/jim_ralph
> Kevin McGran, Toronto Star | http://twitter.com/kevin_mcgran
> Michael Traikos, National Post | http://twitter.com/Michael_Traikos
> Paul Hendrick, LeafsTV | http://twitter.com/HennyTweets
> Steve Simmons, Toronto Sun | http://twitter.com/simmonssteve
> Toronto Star | http://www.thestar.com/sports.html
> Toronto Sun | http://www.torontosun.com/sports/hockey/
> 
> 
> *Vancouver Canucks*
> 
> Vancouver Canucks Official Twitter |http://twitter.com/VanCanucks
> Ann Schmaltz, News 1130 |https://twitter.com/annschmaltz
> Brad Ziemer, Vancouver Sun |https://twitter.com/BradZiemer
> Dan Murphy, SNET |http://twitter.com/sportsnetmurph
> Ed Willes, The Province |https://twitter.com/willesonsports
> Elliott Pap, Vancouver Sun |https://twitter.com/ElliottPap
> Farhan Lalji, TSN |https://twitter.com/FarhanLaljiTSN
> Iain MacIntyre, Vancouver Sun |https://twitter.com/imacvansun
> Jason Botchford, The Province |https://twitter.com/botchford
> News 1130 Sports Twitter |https://twitter.com/News1130Sports
> TEAM 1040 |http://www.team1040.ca/
> TEAM 1040 Twitter |http://twitter.com/TEAM1040
> The Province |http://www.theprovince.com/sports/hockey/canucks-hockey/index.html
> Tony Gallagher, The Province |https://twitter.com/tg_gman
> Vancouver Sun |http://www.vancouversun.com/sports/hockey/vancouver-canucks/index.html
> 
> 
> *Washington Capitals *
> 
> Washington Capitals Official Twitter |http://twitter.com/WashCaps
> Capitals PR Official Twitter |http://twitter.com/CapitalsPR
> Mike Vogel, Capitals senior writer |http://twitter.com/VogsCaps
> Dump 'n Chase (Mike Vogel's blog) |http://dumpnchase.monumentalnetwork.com/
> Jill Sorenson, Capitals beat, CSN Mid-Atlantic |http://twitter.com/JillCSN
> Chuck Gormley, Capitals Insider, CSN Washington |http://twitter.com/ChuckGormleyCSN
> Isabelle Khurshudyan, Capitals beat, Washington Post |https://twitter.com/ikhurshudyan
> 
> 
> *Winnipeg Jets*
> 
> Winnipeg Jets Official Twitter | http://twitter.com/NHLJets
> Arctic Ice Hockey | http://www.arcticicehockey.com/
> Ed Tait, Winnipeg Free Press | http://twitter.com/WFPEdTait
> Illegal Curve Hockey (TSN 1290) | http://illegalcurve.com/
> Paul Friesen, Winnipeg Sun | http://twitter.com/friesensunmedia
> Sara Orlesky, TSN | http://twitter.com/saraorlesky
> Tim Campbell, Winnipeg Free Press | http://twitter.com/FPTimCampbell
> Winnipeg Free Press | https://twitter.com/WFPHockey
> Winnipeg Sun | http://www.winnipegsun.com/sports/hockey/winnipeg_jets
> 
> 
> 
> *EXTRA/LEAGUE-WIDE*
> 
> Aaron Ward, TSN |https://twitter.com/TSNAaronWard
> Bob McKenzie, TSN|www.twitter.com/tsnbobmckenzie
> Brennan Klak, NHL Update |https://twitter.com/nhlupdate
> Chris Johnston, SNET |https://twitter.com/reporterchris
> Chris Nichols, Nichols on Hockey | http://www.nicholsonhockey.com
> Corey Pronman, ESPN |https://twitter.com/coreypronman
> Craig Button, TSN |https://twitter.com/CraigJButton
> Craig Custance, ESPN|www.twitter.com/CraigCustance
> Dan Rosen, NHL.com |https://twitter.com/drosennhl
> Daren Millard, SNET |https://twitter.com/darenmillard
> Darren Dreger, TSN|www.twitter.com/DarrenDreger
> David Pagnotta, The Fourth Period |https://twitter.com/TheFourthPeriod
> Dmitry Chesnokov, Puck Daddy|www.twitter.com/dchesnokov
> Doug MacLean, SNET |https://twitter.com/DougMaclean
> E.J. Hradek, NHL.com |https://twitter.com/EJHradek_NHL
> Eklund, HockeyBuzz | https://twitter.com/eklund
> Elliotte Friedman, CBC/SNET | https://twitter.com/FriedgeHNIC
> Eric Duhatschek, Globe & Mail |https://twitter.com/eduhatschek
> Frank Seravalli, TSN | http://twitter.com/frank_seravalli
> Gare Joyce, SNET |https://twitter.com/GareJoyceNHL
> Gene Principe, SNET |https://twitter.com/GenePrincipe
> Gord Miller, TSN |https://twitter.com/GMillerTSN
> Greg Millen, SNET |https://twitter.com/gregmillen
> Greg Wyshynski, Puck Daddy |https://twitter.com/wyshynski
> HockeyBuzz |http://www.hockeybuzz.com/
> James Duthie, TSN |https://twitter.com/tsnjamesduthie
> Jamie McLennan, TSN |https://twitter.com/jamiemclennan29
> Jeff O'Neill, TSN |https://twitter.com/odognine2
> John Buccigross, ESPN |https://twitter.com/Buccigross
> John Shannon, SNET | https://twitter.com/JSportsnet
> Jonas Siegel, Canadian Press | https://twitter.com/jonassiegel
> Kevin Allen, USA Today|www.twitter.com/bykevinallen
> Kukla's Korner |http://kuklaskorner.com/hockey
> Kukla's Korner Twitter |https://twitter.com/kuklaskorner
> Mark Spector, SNET |https://twitter.com/SportsnetSpec
> Matthew Barnaby, Sirius XM NHL |https://twitter.com/MattBarnaby3636
> Mike Johnson, TSN |https://twitter.com/mike_p_johnson
> Nick Kypreos, SNET|www.twitter.com/RealKyper
> Pierre Lebrun, ESPN/TSN |https://twitter.com/real_espnlebrun
> Puck Daddy blog |http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-puck-daddy/
> R.J. Broadhead, SNET |https://twitter.com/SNRJBroadhead
> Ray Ferraro, TSN |https://twitter.com/rayferrarotsn
> Renaud Lavoie, TVA Sports | https://twitter.com/renlavoietva
> Scott Burnside, ESPN|www.twitter.com/ESPN_Burnside
> Scott Morrison, SNET |https://twitter.com/morrisonSNET
> SNET Hockey Central Twitter |https://twitter.com/SNHockeyCentral
> Spector's Hockey blog |http://spectorshockey.net/blog/
> Spector's Hockey Twitter |https://twitter.com/SpectorsHockey
> Steve Kouleas, TSN |https://twitter.com/stevekouleas
> The Score |https://twitter.com/theScoreNHL
> TSN Hockey Twitter |https://twitter.com/TSNHockey




Tampa Bay Lightning sources are waaay old and incorrect now as Erlendsson has gone independent, Michelle Gringas doesn't work (or live) in Tampa any more, Matt Baker does not cover hockey for the Tampa Bay Times any longer, Joe Smith is now with the Athletic, ESPN 1040 doesn't do diddly and the St. Petersburg Times bought out the Tampa Tribune and together they became the Tampa Bay Times.

*Official Sources*
Tampa Bay Lightning Official Twitter | https://twitter.com/TBLightning
Bryan Burns, Beat Reporter for TampaBayLightning.com | https://twitter.com/BBurnsNHL
Caley Chelios - Reporter for TampaBayLightning.com | https://twitter.com/CaleyChelios
*
Best Media Sources*
Erik Erlendsson - Lightning Insider.com | https://twitter.com/Erik_Erlendsson
Joe Smith - The Athletic, Tampa Bay | https://twitter.com/JoeSmithTB

*Other Media Sources*
Diana C. Nearhos - Tampa Bay Times hockey reporter | https://twitter.com/dianacnearhos
Mike Corcoran, Formerly with ESPN1040 Tampa | http://twitter.com/MikeCorcoranNHL


----------



## Joey Bones

The Rangers need an update on their sources....

Rick Carpiniello (@RickCarpiniello) | Twitter

Dan Rosen (@drosennhl) | Twitter

Matt Calamia (@MattCalamia) | Twitter

Larry Brooks (@NYP_Brooksie) | Twitter

Vince Z. Mercogliano (@vzmercogliano) | Twitter

Sean Hartnett (@HartnettHockey) | Twitter

Brett Cyrgalis (@BrettCyrgalis) | Twitter


----------



## Jumptheshark

I think some of the valid sources need to be be checked and discussed.


----------

